# Fender staggered tuners order question



## Canman (Oct 21, 2007)

HI, its just me Soupbone-I have a new name/account-The old one got all mixed up during inebriation.:food-smiley-004:

I have a question about those new? fender staggered tuners with the 2 little pips which go in the holes.
I like them I think they are a great idea however some are numbered I,II,IIII Ithink thats it, anyways 

does anybody know which order they go in from high to low?

Is it like I,I,I,II,III,IIII? or the other way round? Or are they all mixed 
Anyone have any explaination or ex[perience with these things. mucho gratias-

I used to be logical now Im just a

Soupbone


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Hmm, not sure abouth the numbering but they go in order by height. Tallest one goes on the low E, and the shortest one goes on the high E.


----------



## Canman (Oct 21, 2007)

*thanks*

Thanks Robbo, I kinda figured that but wasnt sure.


----------

